# Reference for finding work



## bhavanarpuri (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello Evryone,

I have migrated to Australia in July 2014. I have Experience in teaching management students and making course material. While finding jobs in this area I found that need to complete Certificate IV in TAE. So meanwhile I have started studying for this certification. Now I have completed the certification and also gained some experience as a retail assistant.

It would be helpful if someone having experience in the same area would give me reference which will help me to apply. I am eagerly looking for work either as a trainer or as a retail assistant.

Regards,
Bhav


----------

